# [SOLVED] Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen



## SNIPERWOLF (May 12, 2013)

when ever i try to play Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) i always get a black screen on start up and then i need to close the game from the task manager to get back onto the desktop does anyone know a fix for this if so i will be happy as hell.

i have tryed changeing the Affinity of the game to CPU 0 and 1 still no change.
i have tryed running the game as admin and change the compatibility to windows xp service pack 3 still no change.

Manufacturer	Advent
Processor	Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2320 CPU @ 3.00GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory	6144MB RAM
Hard Drive	1.5 TB
Operating System	Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 )
Video Card	Nvidia Geforce 8800GT


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen*

Hello and welcome to TSF

try to update your video drivers to the latest version

do you have any similar problem with other games?


----------



## SNIPERWOLF (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF
> 
> try to update your video drivers to the latest version
> 
> do you have any similar problem with other games?


i have updated them and it didnt help and no it dosnt happen with any other games


----------



## SNIPERWOLF (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen*

i have solved the problem had to force the game into window mode with DXWnd and wait 5 mins then it came on


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen*

glad you got solve the problem

if the game worked in windowed mode it could be that the resolution is set more than your default resolution, try to set the resolution at the lowest save it and launch the game in full screen without the help of DXWND and see if that helps


----------



## SNIPERWOLF (May 12, 2013)

*Re: Need for Speed Hot Pursuit (2010) black screen*

it did work full screen on the res i had i just had to wait 5-10 mins


----------

